# von Waldberg /Washington



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Any one know much about this kennel- have an import male I maybe interested in- they are not members of gsdca/wda etc.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

When I looked at their site and their accomplishments page the latest thing listed seemed to be in 2003 or so. You might ask them if that is a case of not updating their web page or of not having any later accomplishments?


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Looking at their website they seem to be professional on one hand but on the other they appear to be some sort of breeder for the money not for the passion - if you understand what I mean.... However web site might be giving a wrong impression.

I would be also very interested in finding out how much do they charge for one of their puppies. I know that everyone will say "contact them", however I would not like to waste their time to answer only that question...which is just out of curiosity....If anybody knows "how much" please PM me.

Thank you.


----------



## Finnley (May 29, 2015)

*** Removed by Admin - no breeder bashing allowed. ***


----------

